# Im keeping 2 Discus in my 10g....



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

So, I went and bought some sand a driftwood at work today. Reason being is that I will be keeping two -1'' discus in there for a while.

I know, Im a bad man.

I will also be buyin another filter and loading it with bio-media.

So how fast do they grow? Will it be okay to keep two? Or should I get one? Or three? I think Im eventually goin to up them to a 29, maybe a month or so from now, Im just hopin to find a better deal before then.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Do three. It's better.

1" is VERY small. Discus are more likely to die off at that size.

Keep the temps jacked. 85+ for sure. Babies love the warmth and it'll help ward off disease.

Make sure they're eating before you get them. And make sure they're eating more than one type of food. A mix of dry and frozen is best.

Keeping in the 10 gallon for the month isn't that bad. Obviously it's not a solution... But it's not the end of the world.

Discus generally grow quite slow. However they also stunt in growth very easily. Regular water changes are your friend here. I'd recommend doing them every day if possible. If not, at least two or three times in a given week. This is because at that size you should realistically be feeding them up ot 5 times a day but 3 will suffice. The water will get polluted very quickly.

That's just some stuff off the top of my head.

What type are you getting?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Actually, I may be buying a 40g breeder for them, so I can get 3.

Im not sure of the types. 1 Blue, and 1 Peach for sure. Then, maybe one of the red/teal ones.

I wonder if Milk crates can hold up a 40g breeder...lol.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Listen to Mettle there, he said everything I wanted to mention :laugh:

get three, and preferably bigger, as discus IMO are not hard to keep, but babies like that is. A 29 would be enough for 3 full grown adults. You'll love discus, they would have to be my favorite fish. Im clearing out my 45(as you may notice) for 3-5 Wild Caught Heckel Browns.

Discus I think will reach like full maturity around 1.5 years, and are one of the most amazing fish there is. Theyre lip-locking and hierachy they establish is really fun to watch.

They are not that difficult to keep, they just demand their needs. Anyone who says they are touchy and whatnot doesnt really know what their talking about, keep it fresh, warm, and stable. Although, 1" is TINY.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

IMO a 29g is too small for 3 full grown discus.. they can get pretty big. I would recomend a 40 long or a 55g for 3.

A 10g is just fine for 3 of them for a while. They arent exactly fast growers and as long as you keep up on water changes you wont have any water quality problems.

good luck, they are awesome little fish.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> IMO a 29g is too small for 3 full grown discus.. they can get pretty big. I would recomend a 40 long or a 55g for 3.
> 
> A 10g is just fine for 3 of them for a while. They arent exactly fast growers and as long as you keep up on water changes you wont have any water quality problems.
> 
> good luck, they are awesome little fish.


Professional Breeders say that a 8" pair can breed in a 20 High, and experienced keepers say that 10g per fish is fine.

Although to tell you the truth ive always thought that a 20H was too small, and 10g per discus was too little. But they are very compressed fish. I plan on keeping just 3 in my 45 because i would like to grow em out, plus, I'm low on cash.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

lemmywinks said:


> IMO a 29g is too small for 3 full grown discus.. they can get pretty big. I would recomend a 40 long or a 55g for 3.
> 
> A 10g is just fine for 3 of them for a while. They arent exactly fast growers and as long as you keep up on water changes you wont have any water quality problems.
> 
> good luck, they are awesome little fish.


What kind of waterchanges? I just read a site that says everday...I dont tihnk I could keep up with that, I was thinkin once or twice a week, probably more like once :laugh: Would this be too little?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> IMO a 29g is too small for 3 full grown discus.. they can get pretty big. I would recomend a 40 long or a 55g for 3.
> 
> A 10g is just fine for 3 of them for a while. They arent exactly fast growers and as long as you keep up on water changes you wont have any water quality problems.
> 
> good luck, they are awesome little fish.


What kind of waterchanges? I just read a site that says everday...I dont tihnk I could keep up with that, I was thinkin once or twice a week, probably more like once :laugh: Would this be too little?
[/quote]

once a day would be pretty much overkill. twice a week would be fine, once a week you could prolly get away with, but if you want your fish to reach their full size potential(they stunt very easily) then you should do more. Plus yours are gunna be soo tiny, that should mean you need more water changes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

I guess since its only 10g, I could just change a bit daily for a while, wouldnt be too bad.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mated pairs dont have to fight over territory, thus they can be kept in a smaller tank. I honestly think a 29g would be the absolute minimum for a full grown pair. and try 10% daily water changes


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A few things.

Tibs - a 29 gallon is not fine for three of these fish for life. The rules is 10 gallons per fish. But it'd be rediculous to keep one in a 10 gallon for life. This rule only applies once you start getting into larger tanks. And the key to your statement about a mated pair being kept in a 20 gallon high is PROFESSIONAL BREEDERS. These are guys that know what they're doing and have lots of experience... As you also admitted, discus stunt very easily. The more water volume you can provide them with the less likely this is to happen. And daily water changes aren't overkill when they're that little. It'll promote growth and helps with the abundance of feedings that one needs to do.

Once you start getting to a tank size of the 40 gallon long tanks (48"x12" footprint) you can start apply the '10 gallons per fish' rule. So four fish in there wouldn't be a problem, in my opinion. And when they're smaller you can always keep a few more. Just sell them off as they get bigger.

The only way I think I'd ever do discus again is if I could get small wildcaught specimens that were more along the lines of the browns or greens. Depending on what region they were from...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Sweet guys, thanks


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Mettle said:


> The only way I think I'd ever do discus again is if I could get small wildcaught specimens that were more along the lines of the browns or greens. Depending on what region they were from...


Just wondering but why if you were to keep them again would you only keep small wild caught specimens? Just something different than the last time or ?

I don't know about captive bred but I've seen some wild caught discus that were huge. You don't really see how big then can get til you seem the wild caught ones at full size.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

oscar119 said:


> The only way I think I'd ever do discus again is if I could get small wildcaught specimens that were more along the lines of the browns or greens. Depending on what region they were from...


Just wondering but why if you were to keep them again would you only keep small wild caught specimens? Just something different than the last time or ?

I don't know about captive bred but I've seen some wild caught discus that were huge. You don't really see how big then can get til you seem the wild caught ones at full size.
[/quote]

Small so I can grow them out myself.

Wildcaught because I like the colouration better than a lot of the fancy morphs. I also believe that non-libebred specimens are hardier due to less inbreeding to attain specific colour variations.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Discus in two days


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

it is bad to crowd sensitive fish like discus


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Professional Breeders say that a 8" pair can breed in a 20 High, and experienced keepers say that 10g per fish is fine.
> 
> *Although to tell you the truth ive always thought that a 20H was too small, and 10g per discus was too little.* But they are very compressed fish. I plan on keeping just 3 in my 45 because i would like to grow em out, plus, I'm low on cash.


I said it myself, I'm just relaying info that I've read. Personally I think a good rule would be like 20g for the first, and like 10g-15g for the next. I feel just like you guys do on that. The more room, the healthier the fish are, and that applies to any fish.

Jack Wattley said to a guy once in his TFH article that a 20 High would be enough for two adult discus. When my mom first told me about what she read about a 20g "more then adequete for two adult discus" (to quote mr Wattley himself), I was like what!? Thats way to small. After reading numerous books of his and reading much of his work, I virtually discard anything that Wattley says. He does make some pretty discus, but his tank ethics are whack.

I cringe now on my first tanks and what I said in the past. All my tanks now are being converted to a very low stocking so i can keep my fish as healthy as possible. I choose now to allow my fish to thrive and be as best as can be.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wattley is a hardcore breeder. Lots of breeders keep their fish in less than ideal situations. Especially for breeding purposes. He keeps his fish surviving rather than thriving.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

So guys, Im not planning on upgrading this probably for a couple months. Should I go with a single Discus, or will a trio bo alright for a while? Remember, they are 1''. I just bought another AC 20, so Ive got two of those, both with no Carbon and loaded with Bio-media.

3 or 1 is the question tho.


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

When young and small discus do much better kept in
a shoal of 6, if you buy only two you will end up with bullying
issue's.A 10g is way too small unless you intend doing wc's
daily.

Discus are actually shoaling fish who only break from the shoal
in the wild to breed much like angels.They grow up in the safety
of a shoal so to buy say 1,2 or even 3 will be very stressful for
young discus.

Breeders may keep discus in smaller tanks for breeding but
its usually only until they have 4 week old fry and then the 
parents are put back in a bigger tank to recoup.

Only talking from my own experience of keeping and breeding discus


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

* Topic moved to the Cichlid forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, I guess Im buying one? Or maybe I should but not buy any


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Its not fair to keep such a sociable fish like discus on its own.

Why not wait till you have a bigger tank and
grow on a shoal of 6? Then as they grow you'll
get a pair and you can just keep two


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

DiscusMel said:


> Its not fair to keep such a sociable fish like discus on its own.
> 
> Why not wait till you have a bigger tank and
> grow on a shoal of 6? Then as they grow you'll
> get a pair and you can just keep two


Because I am a student who is 17 and lives in his parents apartment and doesnt make the rules









So no Discus for me...the dream is gone


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Ahhhhh

Sorry lol but it just wouldn't work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Lol, this thread went from being supportive, and everyone saying it was fine, to a complete shoot-down by DiscusMel. Cruel fate!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Well the problem was the people telling you "ok" were the people who've only read about discus and never owned them. Then the people who've owned them/experianced them first hand showed up and shot down your dream. It's only a forum and just advice so technically you can still do what you want. Technicall RBP's are supposed to be shoaled but tons of people keep them by themselves too. But I don't think one single discus would be much fun.

I personally wouldn't buy 'em yet and save them for a dream down the road. I know if I got some I'd want a rather large shoal of 6+ . Off topic a local lfs has a discus tank(125g maybe) with a large black ghost knife and a black/white polka dot ray. So save the discus for later and make a cool setup IMO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, there is one of them that doesnt group up in the corner with the others. I know Im a bad fish keeper, but I think I will buy him...I will sell him if he looks to uncomfotable, I work at the fish store so I could probably bring him back no questions asked.

Im not relly looking for a "fun" fish, doesnt really matter to me if he's boring. I just want to keep him healthy and enjoy his colours







I will post pics of the tank tonight, maybe you ugys can tell me what I could add to help keep him from being too stressed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Some pics of the tank...will a Discu feel at home in this tank? Anything else I should add? I was thinkin maybe some blackwater extract?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

That tank looks good, I really love the lighting. Lighting always looks better concentrated into one point like that. If your planning on upgrading the tank, why dont you get more? You cant keep a discus in a 10g, so you would have to upgrade anyway. One of the greatest things about discus is they're social interactions, and the petty "fighting".


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

I will upgrade in a few months. I may end up buying three, who knows.

If I bought them a 20g High in a fews month, would that be alright for a while? I just want the 10g for now, because I need to save up my money for the upcoming summer and if I lose my part time job, I wouldnt have a lot of extra cash being a student and all.

Would this be an alright plan? 3 would be happy in this tank for a few months? If by then I have more cahs saved up, then I definitely wouldnt mind spending it on a bigger tank for them.

Thanks, please reply before Sunday as that is when I am in next and hope to make the switch!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Sounds good, something like a 38g could hold all three of them just fine IMO

Believe me, Discus are the coolest


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok, Im goin in Sunday, and if the ones I liked were still there and priced reasonably, I am picking up three. 1 Blue, 1 Peach and 1. Turquoisey Blue. I am also gettin some more media for my filters. I might get a better light top...Like a lizard lamp with one of those 10w PC bulbs. Not sure tho, I knda like how it looks now.

Any ideas for food? I tihnk I will get some New Life Spectrum...not sure which kind, maybe a small pellet.

Will Blackwater Extract be good? Or will that just make my water unstable?

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product...ategory_id=2807

Im excited


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

sounds great. I prefer the wild browns, like what im getting, but those are great too. Black water extract could be good, but like you said it could make water unstable, as long as you do water changes with it its fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Tibs


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Should I add something like this to my filters:

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product...ategory_id=2583


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Should I add something like this to my filters:
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product...ategory_id=2583


yes those work great, spendy, but great. My mom uses them. Personally I use peat I bought at a local hydroponics store. Those are a great alternative to the messy, semi-unreliable stuff I use, but personally I like the peat I use my self. If you used any sort of peat I think that would eliminate use of black water extract. With yours though, I would say the most important part would be fresh, clean, stable water, and this would allow your water to be stable all the time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Tibs said:


> Should I add something like this to my filters:
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product...ategory_id=2583


yes those work great, spendy, but great. My mom uses them. Personally I use peat I bought at a local hydroponics store. Those are a great alternative to the messy, semi-unreliable stuff I use, but personally I like the peat I use my self. If you used any sort of peat I think that would eliminate use of black water extract. With yours though, I would say the most important part would be fresh, clean, stable water, and this would allow your water to be stable all the time.
[/quote]








Beautiful, thats what I was looking for. Any idea on how often it had to be replaced?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Beautiful, thats what I was looking for. Any idea on how often it had to be replaced?


I just checked the box, it says to replace it once the "tea" color receides, and when ph rises. It says approximatly monthy, but there is at least 6 uses in there. I know is that when my mom removes hers it is ROCK SOLID. Literally, if you would of told me that it was a rock, I would of believed it. It looked like she put a stone inside the media bag.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

:laugh:

Well Im not sure I want to use it then. I cant imagine Discus like any change in pH.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Well Im not sure I want to use it then. I cant imagine Discus like any change in pH.


I really works well. Actually, there was a study on Discus and they were very resistant to changes in water. All fish have an internal source of water. The water matches the Temp, Ph, and other params of the external water as closely as possible. The fish are not able to regulate these waters, and all fish have a specific water they like to live in as thats when there body performs most efficently. Thats what makes such fish "difficult", well as the study showed is that Discus can perform and adapt to varing types of waters alot more then people give them credit for. Infact, they can do a better job at it then most other cichlids.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Tibs said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Well Im not sure I want to use it then. I cant imagine Discus like any change in pH.


I really works well. Actually, there was a study on Discus and they were very resistant to changes in water. All fish have an internal source of water. The water matches the Temp, Ph, and other params of the external water as closely as possible. The fish are not able to regulate these waters, and all fish have a specific water they like to live in as thats when there body performs most efficently. Thats what makes such fish "difficult", well as the study showed is that Discus can perform and adapt to varing types of waters alot more then people give them credit for. Infact, they can do a better job at it then most other cichlids.
[/quote]

Interesting. I dont know how I would add it tho, I will be buying the Discus next time Im in, which will also be the next time I have a chance to buy this product. It would be a huge change, considering right now I have 7.4 pH and fairly high alkalinity.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Interesting. I dont know how I would add it tho, I will be buying the Discus next time Im in, which will also be the next time I have a chance to buy this product. It would be a huge change, considering right now I have 7.4 pH and fairly high alkalinity.


Yeah then that may not be the best choice, as they would be aclimating at the time. Best thing you could do is have it established into the next tank when you go to transfer them. High alkalinity and higher PH is actually good for growing discus, they grow faster in hard water. But they healthwise and colorwise dont do as well. Theyre colors will be dimmer and they will be more suseptabtle to disease. Either way, Its not much to worry about. In nature the water they live in could be easyily 7.5 or more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I went in and they werent lookin too great. So I decided, with help from the manager, to wait until next week.

Now this is a good thing. I ended up buying a water conditioner to help make my water safer for the Discus. I will have a week to figure out how it works.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Sounds great. Do not buy fish you think are sick, thats an obvious general rule that applies to all fish, but especially discus. When discus are sick they do not grow. My mom had a discus that didnt grow at all, for the whole 7 months she had it, it finally past away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

If anyone is interested, more info here:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=116334


----------



## bears100th4l (Sep 29, 2005)

I've keep many discus in a 40 gal.I used filtered water from a water store in large 5 gal.jugs.Did water changes every other day and only had to use 2 sponge filters for filtration.Here's a picture of mine that I bought small about 1 in. and now he's about 6.5 in tall and about a year old.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Great Dsicus! Unfrotunately, I couldnt find any healthy ones so I went with a small Piranha.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Great Dsicus! Unfrotunately, I couldnt find any healthy ones so I went with a small Piranha.


BOOOO :laugh:

Damn, thats like saying "I went out to eat, unfortunatly they didn't have Filet Mingon, so I got a quarter ponder with cheese off the 99c menu at Macdonald's."


----------

